# greetings from Indiana



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, a great place to learn.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome from San Francisco!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ken!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome Ken, looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

welcome from Lake Co


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I think Benton county is the only county in Indiana with less people than my county (Brown)! 

If you're interested, the Indiana State beekeepers are meeting Oct 27th in Danville - just west of Indy - for their Fall Conference. More info here:
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/


----------



## kspiker (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I'm registering today to attend the beekeeping school. 

Ken


----------

